# Corydoras



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello everybody I am getting a tropical fish tank (25 degrees celcius) the size is 66 litres and the fish are going to be 7 harlequins,1 adf,3 guppys and 2 dwarf gouramis.can i add 5 adolf corys?





thanks


chris:chair:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

5 adolfi cories might be a bit much for your tank..try some of the dwarf cories like pygmeus...habrosus or hastatus....


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

just for reference, how many gallons is 66 liters?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

17GL approx.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

oh, thanks.
how do you know?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

out here, we follow the UK measurement system of Kilometers, Kilograms and Liters, but having lived in the states, had to adapt to Pounds, Miles and Gallons!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I think that that fish list is much too much for a 17G tank. You either need some of the smaller cories or scratch the guppies or something if you want regular size cories.


----------



## some1else (Jun 14, 2009)

alright 5 dwarf corys then?








chris:chair:


----------

